# second life furry?



## Lambat (Feb 8, 2009)

how can i play like an anthro in second land?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 8, 2009)

You need to buy an avatar.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would also suggest staying away from Second Life as a whole.


----------



## Lambat (Feb 8, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> You need to buy an avatar.




"*buy*", you mean....


----------



## Qoph (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried Second Life once, with the sole intent to troll.  Crashed my computer.  Damn Mac...


----------



## Rossyfox (Feb 9, 2009)

Lambat said:


> "*buy*", you mean....



There are also free ones. But high quality ones aren't that expensive.

Furries are not a standard feature of Second Life. The avatars were only originally designed to be human, but they can wear objects. People make furry avatars by shrinking the human head down to the smallest size, putting the furry head over it, and coluring the skin like fur, then adding a tail attachment. Sometimes they also add paws and sometimes the whole body is covered in attachments over the arms, legs, hands, feet and... sexual characteristics.

So to get a furry avatar, you need to get a box with a set of furry attachments in it, and wear everything inside the box.


This is also the wrong forum for posting this in.


Also, mrchris doesn't know what he's talking about, SL is awesome.


----------



## Lukar (Feb 9, 2009)

mrchris said:


> I would also suggest staying away from Second Life as a whole.



^This. My friend's mom is so fucking addicted to it she grounded him for no reason. x.x


----------



## Erro (Feb 11, 2009)

Lukar said:


> ^This. My friend's mom is so fucking addicted to it she grounded him for no reason. x.x


That's right, blame the game. It has nothing to do with a person being irresponsible and socially inept. Not at all. Course not. Video games are evil.



...anyway.

In answer to OP, and related replies, yes you have to actually purchase the higher quality furry avatars, all of the in game content is user created, and most users like to get a little coin for their time and skills. Custom builds aside, most vendors sell for under 1000L, which currently sits at $4.12USD. Considering that the game itself is free, it isn't too bad a price to pay, IMO 
(Then again, I see about L$100k go through my account every month, so I don't really have a lot of room to talk xD)

Easiest way to get your paws on things? Search for and join the Furnation Community group, and ask in group chat for a little help. You'll probably get a few snide remarks, but some nice fur will step up to set you right.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2009)

mrchris said:


> I would also suggest getting the fuck away from Second Life.


 Fixed.


----------



## feilen (Feb 11, 2009)

Rossyfox said:


> There are also free ones. But high quality ones aren't that expensive.
> 
> Furries are not a standard feature of Second Life. The avatars were only originally designed to be human, but they can wear objects. People make furry avatars by shrinking the human head down to the smallest size, putting the furry head over it, and coluring the skin like fur, then adding a tail attachment. Sometimes they also add paws and sometimes the whole body is covered in attachments over the arms, legs, hands, feet and... sexual characteristics.
> 
> ...



^This. And I think free ones are easy to come by, but not always in the species you want.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm a dumbfuck and don't know grammar


Fixed.


----------



## kylr23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Normally you can get anthro avatars at the rockstar mall sim though the quality isnt all to great. Also I think Wingless emeto<sp?> avatars are still free as well and they are a decent quality.
There also the chance of winning avatars as well just gotta look around for nice furry places and ect. 

Heres how it went.

-Free fox avatar from Rockstar
-Gotten L$ for a werehouse avatar.
-discovered Wingless's Avatars and gotten the fox avatar. (*and I still have it to this day.*)
-anthro Dragon Av (*forgot the vender) But won it. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> Fixed.


 Said the little brat who likes fat furs.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Said the little brat who likes fat furs.


awwww and now?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Erro (Feb 11, 2009)

And here people wonder why I left this forum.
Anyone that isn't bent on proving why furs have a bad rep, you're welcome to hunt me down in game. I'm not going to waste my time in another whinefest over SL.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What do you mean?



I meant you just fail at trying to bash people, I'm really not impressed
insulting someone for his/her likes/dislikes is weak

besides I never mentioned that I'm into fat furs


----------



## Skittle (Feb 11, 2009)

Erro said:


> And here people wonder why I left this forum.
> Anyone that isn't bent on proving why furs have a bad rep, you're welcome to hunt me down in game. I'm not going to waste my time in another whinefest over SL.


Then stop playing SL. Gives furs the bad rap of being fat, obnoxious, people with no life.

;D


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2009)

It sucks.

It just sucks.

It's laggy and crashprone.  There's nothing interesting to do unless you fancy yourself as a creator of various pointless digital sundries.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 11, 2009)

The only thing SL is good for is a quick buck once you learn the coding and building system. Furries will fucking buy the biggest pieces of shit, and all the currency in game can be converted into real money, legally (not like WoW where you have to go through chinese servers and shit).


----------



## Erro (Feb 12, 2009)

skittle said:


> Then stop playing SL. Gives furs the bad rap of being fat, obnoxious, people with no life.
> 
> ;D


Since you seem to have missed it the first time, here, let me post it again for you.


Erro said:


> That's right, blame the game. It has nothing to do with a person being irresponsible and socially inept. Not at all. Course not. Video games are evil.


There are a good deal of furs out there that are rather attractive, well mannered, and intricate. There are also many many non-furs out there that are overweight, annoying, and haven't moved out of their mother's basement yet. Let's stereotype some more, shall we? While we are at it, we can blame movies for violent crimes and rock and roll for drug addictions. I think we're on a roll here.
If you are going to bash on people, you should make an effort to not make yourself look like an idiot in the process. And before you go off on the "overreacting furry" tangent, I am merely defending a source of my personal profit from ignorant publicity.


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 12, 2009)

Well from what i've seen Avatars run from L$500(feral mostly) to as high as L$2400(those muscled ones), but the one I bought a Luskwood Lion avatar cost me I think its 800 lindens and replaced the tail with a Flexi-tail for L$250 and have someone in my group chop of the ears so I now have xcite tail and ears scripts in. I can put $5-10 in on a given month and it can last me.

right now for $5.30 you get 1300 lindens which is plenty to buy an avatar and do some stuff with plus there are places to get free clothes and stuff all over the place but if you want special kind of stuff places like BareRose and other such offer good deals.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Barerose is just <3 for clothing. I go there all the time


----------



## Erro (Feb 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Barerose is just <3 for clothing. I go there all the time


Whoa hey, when did you show up around here? xD
I'm too lazy to go shopping around B@R for clothes, but I think I have enough of their merchandise in my inventory already xD


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 12, 2009)

I got my Animation override tehre as well as a bunch of cloths and I'm on their Vip list lol.


----------

